# Concrete work needed



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I am looking at having a 12 x 12 slab poured. Someone told me last week that concrete was at a three year low. Anybody do this kind of work?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Najera Concrete does good work, I use to use them Alll the time when I worked with Fischer, Now with this company we use them every now and then...I have Alex's number if your intrested there out of navarre.. But they are mexicans..


----------

